# Zoom lay off call



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...ployees-told-laid-three-minute-ZOOM-call.html


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Layoffs.fyi

https://layoffs.fyi/
Saw it here first


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mass executions by the C suite.

Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


Did the Algorithm decide who got the Axe ?

( "ONE CALL DOES IT ALL "!)


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

So_cal_909760 said:


> https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...ployees-told-laid-three-minute-ZOOM-call.html


Holy shit.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> Holy shit.


Uber is going down I guess.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

"but they're treating us like they treat the drivers,' she continued, referring to Uber's less than stellar reputation in fairly compensating their independent contractors."


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


If they did that they wouldn't be Uber. This is just a reminder that Uber has no alliances to the people who make them money.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> If they did that they wouldn't be Uber. This is just a reminder that Uber has no alliances to the people who make them money.


No loyalty expected and none given. Welcome to the sharing economy.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Did Rohit get laid off too?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Cdub2k said:


> Did Rohit get laid off too?


All 1500 Rohits got laid off.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


Well, fuber and gryft are both very unprofessional, I'd like to think that these newly unemployed deserve what and how they got it. You want to work for a pimp, don't get upset when he pimps you off and then dumps you when the sailors leave port.



Uberchampion said:


> All 1500 Rohits got laid off.


Yea ! Hope they notified INS, as their H1B visa is dependent on being employed by uber, so they should all go home, more tech jobs for americans when or if the economy recovers.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Well, fuber and gryft are both very unprofessional, I'd like to think that these newly unemployed deserve what and how they got it. You want to work for a pimp, don't get upset when he pimps you off and then dumps you when the sailors leave port.
> 
> 
> Yea ! Hope they notified INS, as their H1B visa is dependent on being employed by uber, so they should all go home, more tech jobs for americans when or if the economy recovers.


I'd. like to see some of the newly unemployed Uberoids go public with what is said internally at Uber.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> No loyalty expected and none given. Welcome to the sharing economy.


Thanks to Dara. My husband is Iranian like him and said he is despicable.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'd. like to see some of the newly unemployed Uberoids go public with what is said internally at Uber.


I bet you its nothing we already dont know.

They think nothing of the drivers and the staff. They openly break the law.

Uber is "EvilCorp" in Mr. Robot

Uber is probably going to get some of the bailout. Free money since they pay no taxes

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ask-for-bailouts-critics-arent-having-it/amp/


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I bet you its nothing we already dont know.
> 
> They think nothing of the drivers and the staff. They openly break the law.
> 
> ...


I know it's sound crazy but I did tweet trump and posted no bailout for Uber. I did get a like from him. Or the person that handle his twitter account . Color me stupid and silly .


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberchampion said:


> I bet you its nothing we already dont know.
> 
> They think nothing of the drivers and the staff. They openly break the law.
> 
> ...


Agreed.
We all know.
Unfortunately, many of the general public don't believe news, often questioning messenger instead of message.

Some don't even believe truth when it is tattooed backwards on their forehead so they can read it I the mirror.

It is pathetic.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Damn that's freakin savage. 

Very efficient way of firing 3500 people lol.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Thanks to Dara. My husband is Iranian like him and said he is despicable.


My husband always said to me, if you treat your employees well, my company will thrive and everyone will be ok. Without them I am nothing. Without me they are nothing.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Without me they are nothing.


? That part may be a bit overboard.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> ? That part may be a bit overboard.


Well they are. My husband make sure they get jobs so they can make money and get paid.
You don't get it. He has been in business for 35 years. He makes sure customers are happy, more customers, more jobs. Most of his employees are with him for 30-20 years. This a family business.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Well they are. My husband make sure they get jobs so they can make money and get paid.
> You don't get it. He has been in business for 35 years. He makes sure customers are happy, more customers, more jobs. Most of his employees are with him for 30-20 years. This a family business.


I understand that without loyal employees (and happy customers) your husband's business "is nothing." But I cant believe he says that without him, his employees "are nothing." That's just too much. They'll get jobs somewhere else. Maybe they won't be treated as well (maybe) but they won't be "nothing." They still have value even without your husband.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> My husband always said to me, if you treat your employees well, my company will thrive and everyone will be ok. Without them I am nothing. Without me they are nothing.





TemptingFate said:


> ? That part may be a bit overboard.





The queen &#128120; said:


> Well they are. My husband make sure they get jobs so they can make money and get paid.
> You don't get it. He has been in business for 35 years. He makes sure customers are happy, more customers, more jobs. Most of his employees are with him for 30-20 years. This a family business.


edit: I think the title of video is stupid but it's still a decent watch.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> I understand that without loyal employees (and happy customers) your husband's business "is nothing." But I cant believe he says that without him, his employees "are nothing." That's just too much. They'll get jobs somewhere else. Maybe they won't be treated as well (maybe) but they won't be "nothing." They still have value even without your husband.


Maybe you right but they are not leaving because they know my husband will and is taking care of them. Like I said most of them have been with him for 30-20 years. That says a lot on how he conduct his company.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Maybe you right but they are not leaving because they know my husband will and is taking care of them. Like I said most of them have been with him for 30-20 years. That says a lot on how he conduct his company.


That's impressive. Doesn't sound like Uber!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Well they are. My husband make sure they get jobs so they can make money and get paid.
> You don't get it. He has been in business for 35 years. He makes sure customers are happy, more customers, more jobs. Most of his employees are with him for 30-20 years. This a family business.


what type of business?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> That's impressive. Doesn't sound like Uber!


Never will be like Uber.


Wolfgang Faust said:


> what type of business?


flooring, computers programming. He is very successful in the DMV and other states. Since 2016 mostly online. With amazon, Costco and government. Dam that man work to death. He wants to leave the company to our kids. Our daughter is like him. She wants to take over and delegate and my son wants to be a surgeon . My husband is 60 and tired and yet he goes every day to work by 7 am and come home by 9-10 pm. As his wife my job is to support him anyway I can. So he can concentrate on the company. He is a workaholic. It breaks my heart . That is why I do everything I can to make his life easy.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never will be like Uber.
> 
> flooring, computers programming. He is very successful in the DMV and other states. Since 2016 mostly online. With amazon, Costco and government. Dam that man work to death. He wants to leave the company to our kids. Our daughter is like him. She wants to take over and delegate and my son wants to be a surgeon . My husband is 60 and tired and yet he goes every day to work by 7 am and come home by 9-10 pm. As his wife my job is to support him anyway I can. So he can concentrate on the company. He is a workaholic. It breaks my heart . That is why I do everything I can to make his life easy.


Sounds like a benevolent King, deserving of a Regal Queen.
&#128077;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Rb


The queen &#128120; said:


> Never will be like Uber.
> 
> flooring, computers programming. He is very successful in the DMV and other states. Since 2016 mostly online. With amazon, Costco and government. Dam that man work to death. He wants to leave the company to our kids. Our daughter is like him. She wants to take over and delegate and my son wants to be a surgeon . My husband is 60 and tired and yet he goes every day to work by 7 am and come home by 9-10 pm. As his wife my job is to support him anyway I can. So he can concentrate on the company. He is a workaholic. It breaks my heart . That is why I do everything I can to make his life easy.


this morning he told me he can't anymore. He is tired. I told him, sell the business. Enjoy the life. Let's retired. He said he can't because all of them need me. Even is family need him. All I can do is to spoil him. And tell him that we will be ok. he had already 2 heart attacks. He love his business more than me. He is a old fashion immigrant guy who made it in the USA with hard work.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Sounds like a benevolent King, deserving of a Regal Queen.
> &#128077;


He is. As his wife my job is to make sure he is ok. Mentally and physically. Without him, we are nothing.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Rb
> 
> this morning he told me he can't anymore. He is tired. I told him, sell the business. Enjoy the life. Let's retired. He said he can't because all of them need me. Even is family need him. All I can do is to spoil him. And tell him that we will be ok. he had already 2 heart attacks. He love his business more than me. He is a old fashion immigrant guy who made it in the USA with hard work.


I'm 63, had two heart attacks.
Friends of mine have tried recruiting me back into the stone business.
I won't do it. Too much stress.

It is time for him to mentor a protogee and start giving that candidate responsibility and authority.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I didn’t know they would give Rohit so much power


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They should not even have a zoom interaction.
All 3000 should have been fired like a driver( deactivation). 😄 Double standard.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

mbd said:


> They should not even have a zoom interaction.
> All 3000 should have been fired like a driver( deactivation). &#128516; Double standard.


Yeah.
They go into work, try to open the door...but the locks have been changed. Same consideration given to drivers. Then, refuse to answer phone calls, or have them "speak" to someone who only understands Farsi.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

F em, let them apply for Unemployment like the rest of us....

Justice for most of them I'm sure a portion of them were involved with driver false accusation deactivations.... God I love Karma.....


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know it's sound crazy but I did tweet trump and posted no bailout for Uber. I did get a like from him. Or the person that handle his twitter account . Color me stupid and silly .


Dan Scavino gave you a like? Are you sure it wasn't a like from another follower?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> F em, let them apply for Unemployment like the rest of us....
> 
> Justice for most of them I'm sure a portion of them were involved with driver false accusation deactivations.... God I love Karma.....
> 
> View attachment 460386


I bet you most of these people are not in North America. A lot of the countries where their customer service was set up do not offer unemployment insurance or social safety nets. These guys have lost their jobs and odds are they're up schitt's creek.

For the record, most call centre employees made much less than the drivers


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I was initially thrilled to watch this, until I realized that these were probably almost all GreenHub employees that look like they hated life at least as much as any driver.

And I hope no one's fooled by that lady's crocodile-tears. That was some of the worst acting I ever saw.

Crying and sniveling without a single drop. I know what that means.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yeah.
> They go into work, try to open the door...but the locks have been changed. Same consideration given to drivers. Then, refuse to answer phone calls, or have them "speak" to someone who only understands Farsi.


Reason for 3000 lay-off should have been
" somebody accused all 3000 of you had weed smell ":smiles::laugh:
We can't tell you when, who, which month it occurred, but that is the final answer.:thumbup:


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I was initially thrilled to watch this, until I realized that these were probably almost all GreenHub employees that look like they hated life at least as much as any driver.
> 
> And I hope no one's fooled by that ladies crocodile tears. That was some of the worst acting I ever saw.
> 
> Crying and sniveling without a single drop. I know what that means.


The Greenlight Hub employees were all contact or part-time employees. This I know from having a conversation with a few


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I bet you most of these people are not in North America. A lot of the countries where their customer service was set up do not offer unemployment insurance or social safety nets. These guys have lost their jobs and odds are they're up schitt's creek.
> 
> For the record, most call centre employees made much less than the drivers


Yep and as I was saying.... F em.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> Yep and as I was saying.... F em.


In all honesty, I feel bad for them. If it were the executives, I would be overjoyed. But when they fired the people at the bottom of the barrel, it's kind of hard to feel any sort of Joy or Triumph


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Sucks to be fired, more so in such an impersonal way, but, as things have progressed guess it is to be expected as the new norm. As a part time driver, I have certainly experienced the inefficiency of the support, CS group. But, in the end, they where all doing their job for whatever they where hired. 
With the current economy, that is 3500 more people that will be fighting for a new opportunity, whatever it may be. As for Uber, it is not looking good, lost 2.9billion on 1st quarter, how much longer will it be? 
Personally, as bad as they are, I hope they make it as I would like to continue my part time gig with them. Not many jobs out there where you work when you want, just swipe and off you go.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

This article contains the 3 minute lay off video that was recently enjoyed by the Uber employees. This was the best internet video I have seen today. So grab a box of tissue and get ready to enjoy!

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ployees-told-laid-three-minute-ZOOM-call.html


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Friend in tech got fired about six months ago, while she was in Europe for a wedding—it was done over email. The rest of her colleagues got fired over zoom.

seems like a popular norm for tech start ups.

tells a lot about how they run business (or lack of)z


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

So_cal_909760 said:


> https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...ployees-told-laid-three-minute-ZOOM-call.html


 At least there was a face to this layoff, and emotions visible on it and in the voice.

Once I (and several other employees) got laid off via a text message-- on 4th July weekend.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Poor bastards didn't even get a free lunch.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


Uh...Uber? Piece of  Uber? NORMAL!? -o:



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yeah.
> They go into work, try to open the door...but the locks have been changed. Same consideration given to drivers. Then, refuse to answer phone calls, or have them "speak" to someone who only understands Farsi.


I'm sure they haven't had to use company doors for weeks. The vast majority of corporate employees in all business/educational sectors have been working from home for some time now.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> "but they're treating us like they treat the drivers,' she continued, referring to Uber's less than stellar reputation in fairly compensating their independent contractors."


I hope it went like this:

Dear Uber Employee,

We regret to inform you that your access to Uber is being terminated.

We cannot tell you what the reason is nor what the allegations are.

We know that this is upsetting but our decision is final.

Best

Rohit


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Of all the selfish and crappy stunts uber has pulled, I really can't blame them for laying off employees when their business has contracted as it has and they are posting the kind of losses they just did. Uber is trying to stay alive, right along with all the other companies who have been forced to make staffing adjustments in order to be around tomorrow (and make fresh hires as biz expands).

And death by video is more humane than a variety of other methods I've seen/heard of. Especially with Corona still on the loose.

The executive bearing bad news looked genuinely upset to me.

_Just one driver's opinion._


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm 63, had two heart attacks.
> Friends of mine have tried recruiting me back into the stone business.
> I won't do it. Too much stress.
> 
> It is time for him to mentor a protogee and start giving that candidate responsibility and authority.


MY friends tried for 30 years to recruit me back into the Stoner Business . . .



So_cal_909760 said:


> https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...ployees-told-laid-three-minute-ZOOM-call.html


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh really, Dara ? Corona is having NO effect of the Foober portfolio of bidnesses?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> Oh really, Dara ? Conora is having NO effect of the Foober portfolio of bidnesses?


Bilking Investors.

Stock Went UP 
DIDNT IT .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I prefer " the Tinfoil Hat Song".


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Bilking Investors.
> 
> Stock Went UP
> DIDNT IT .


Yup, and all the exec's exercised their stock options that day


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Thanks to Dara. My husband is Iranian like him and said he is despicable.


Sometimes you can just look at a person's face and know. I would never do business directly with a man with Dara's face. Same with Travis. I wouldn't trust them, I wouldn't let my daughter date them, I wouldn't even buy a used new car from one of them. I mean, just picture those faces on a car lot. No way baby.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Sometimes you can just look at a person's face and know. I would never do business directly with a man with Dara's face. Same with Travis. I wouldn't trust them, I wouldn't let my daughter date them, I wouldn't even buy a used new car from one of them. I mean, just picture those faces on a car lot. No way baby.


Travis would tell you like it is


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Who cares? Most of them were dead weight on the phones and at the GLH


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

This clip should have been added to the end to improve the video...


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> At least there was a face to this layoff, and emotions visible on it and in the voice.
> 
> Once I (and several other employees) got laid off via a text message-- on 4th July weekend.


Exactly.
I don't get why so many are making a big deal about this.
They act like Uber is the only company laying people off.

Is it the 3000+ number?
That's only 14% of their workforce (although more may get axed later)
Other tech companies like, AirBnB and TripAdvisor let go 25% each.
Lyft and Yelp let go 17% each.
Groupon let go 44%.

Is it the way they did it?
They are under a stay at home order.
Is face to face, text, email, phone call, letter any better?
Who cares. Doesn't change anything.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Those tears.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Why did they have that ugly guy talk first?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Did Rohit get laid off too?


He forgot to log into the ZOOM












The queen &#128120; said:


> I know it's sound crazy but I did tweet trump and posted no bailout for Uber. I did get a like from him. Or the person that handle his twitter account . Color me stupid and silly .


This never happened.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I wonder why Dara didnt make an appearance during the shit canning? He's obviously suffering during this time also. He could have shown some solidarity with the folks that were screwed over today.

Poor guy gave up his salary and has to make due with the 200 million they gave him last year.

_*"He forfeited his un-vested stock options of Expedia, then worth $184 million, but Uber reportedly paid him over $200 million to take the CEO position"*_


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> I wonder why Dara didnt make an appearance during the shit canning? He's obviously suffering during this time also. He could have shown some solidarity with the folks that were screwed over today.
> 
> Poor guy gave up his salary and has to make due with the 200 million they gave him last year.
> 
> _*"He forfeited his un-vested stock options of Expedia, then worth $184 million, but Uber reportedly paid him over $200 million to take the CEO position"*_


'Poor guy gave up his salary and has to make due with the 200 million they gave him last year.'

Yeah, I feel sorry for anybody that has to make do with $200M. :rollseyes:


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Did the Algorithm decide who got the Axe ?
> 
> ( "ONE CALL DOES IT ALL "!)
> View attachment 460315


So this person realized that the drivers were being exploited but that didn't bother her until she got treated the same way. Tough to have any sympathy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Did the Algorithm decide who got the Axe ?
> 
> ( "ONE CALL DOES IT ALL "!)
> View attachment 460315


Well they didn't GAF when it was just the drivers, i'm guessing. So the drivers don't GAF about them now.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> "but they're treating us like they treat the drivers,' she continued, referring to Uber's less than stellar reputation in fairly compensating their independent contractors."


Except she got a "generous severance package". So NOT really like the drivers...


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

That would have been funny if she went, "ZOOM, you're all laid off."


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Here's some Uber advice to those that have been laid off:

Please understand that the less Uber pays you, the more you will make. At least that's what they have been telling the drivers. No reason it won't work for you as well.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know it's sound crazy but I did tweet trump and posted no bailout for Uber. I did get a like from him. Or the person that handle his twitter account . Color me stupid and silly .


It was Trump his ass don't sleep opsies:

Him and Kevin Durant always online


----------



## Ubercadabra (Oct 20, 2019)

Zoom Zoom


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey...it's the in thing and all the cool companies are doing layoffs by Zoom. Come on...everybody now!

&#127926; Come on and zooma-zooma-zoom-a-zoom! &#127926;


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

Now the Uber Bros' and Brodettes' know how we feel.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


It is so common for unprofessional companies to lay off en masse via a phone call. I worked for a large company with locations up the east coast a few years ago in management. They told all the senior managers they were terminating our positions, then told the senior managers to make us attend a mandatory phone call. When I said I wasn't going to attend (not knowing what was about to happen), my manager said, "You really need to be in on this call." That's when I knew something was up. They fired us all to tell us they were creating opportunities for us to move up the ladder by consolidating all of our jobs (about 120+ of us) into TWO regional jobs. &#129300;&#128530;&#128530; Everyone was crying- except me. Eff them. I worked triple overtime and milked those a holes until the very last day and submitted a very big bill and got a nice payout. And I set up my computer to make sure I got all these updates from senior managers by inserting a generic email address into their senior management cc's in case they planned something else. It took them a long time to figure out they were mass emailing someone they didn't know. I hated the job anyway, so I was glad to walk away.

Anyway, I wish I'd been on that call from Uber. It would be priceless to see the faces of all those idiots who thought they were so damned important, when it turns out they're only one step above drivers. Maybe it'll teach them to be better human beings and less like borg robots doing the evil bidding of greedy corporate scumbags. I guess they can always drive for money.....


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

kbrown said:


> Maybe it'll teach them to be better human beings and less like borg robots doing the evil bidding of greedy corporate scumbags.


Probably teach them the opposite.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

kbrown said:


> Everyone was crying- except me. Eff them. I worked triple overtime and milked those a holes until the very last day and submitted a very big bill and got a nice payout.


God bless you, Sir, for acting like a man.

WTF is wrong with people nowadays, crying over a s**tty job they probably hated anyway?

I've been canned, laid-off, and quit from jobs, but I always had the dignity to walk out like a man.

_[Sob, sob, sob] What can I do, What can I do._ Pathetic.


----------



## ldWesty (Dec 21, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


Back in the day IBM had a nice way of doing it. 
You got a text from the boss telling you to go to a conference room, lock the door, and call the h.r. phone number. Then a very nice person in [Mumbai | Bangalore | Kuala Lumpur] would tell you that your services here are no longer needed.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> God bless you, Sir, for acting like a man.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people nowadays, crying over a s**tty job they probably hated anyways?
> 
> ...


Last time I got laid off, I told the boss, "Thank you for releasing me from this prison."


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> God bless you, Sir, for acting like a man.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people nowadays, crying over a s**tty job they probably hated anyways?
> 
> ...


Are they gonna make Grubhub an offeh they can't refuse? Maybe a big armored truck full of hot steaming bags of &#128178; that smell like ?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Looks like they're just getting started, too.

https://au.finance.yahoo.com/news/uber-3500-employees-fired-3-minute-zoom-call-003311422.html
In a memo sent to staff also obtained by the Mail, Khosrowshahi flagged more cuts could follow.

"_We are looking at many scenarios and at each and every cost, both variable and fixed, across the company. We want to be smart, to move fast, to retain as many of our great people as we can, and treat everyone with dignity, support and respect,_" he said.

Spoiler alert: Anytime someone has to say they will treat you with dignity, support, and respect; they will do no such thing.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Yea ! Hope they notified INS, as their H1B visa is dependent on being employed by uber, so they should all go home, more tech jobs


Haha...you think Americans could work for what Uber was offering? All the Rohits were in their home countries. No one with an H1B visa is working in a call center.

Often when I hear drivers complaining about Rohits instead of focusing on Dara I SMH. The call center reps probably saw our earnings and realized what we make on one trip is equivalent to their daily salary.

I truly feel bad for the Rohits and Rohitas. They are most likely in countries without Unemployment benefits.

_*The transportation group employs 724 people in the U.S., while Uber Eats employs 471, meaning there won't be many job cuts here.*_

I'm sure a couple of John's and Sara's lost their jobs too but a majority was offshore.

The reps were probably treated same as us drivers. I've learned that an algorithm is a really shitty boss.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cn...ayoffs-despite-coronavirus-hitting-sales.html
Read the last line of this article (below)
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.th...0/may/08/tech-layoffs-coronavirus-uber-airbnb


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


But the Zoom method is so much more cost effective &#128184;&#128184;. 
&#128077;


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I guess they would have all preferred to be fired by a bird, right?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I guess they would have all preferred to be fired by a bird, right?


How humiliating. Probably why he killed himself.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> How humiliating. Probably why he killed himself.


Ouch.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> Ouch.


Too soon?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Thanks to Dara. My husband is Iranian like him and said he is despicable.


How's he any different from non-Iranian CEOs? Your husband has a strange skill in spotting bad paesans!!

Plus his name will end up in guiness (book of worlds records) for a single biggest size layoffs!!!

Also 'I got zoomed' . add that to vocab not avail decades ago!!1


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> Did Rohit get laid off too?


No need, Rohit makes less than a driver....

I once had a manager say something along the lines of "our employees need to show loyalty"...... never got a chance to ask her if she still felt that when it was her turn to get laid off.

My loyalty these days is only until my next direct deposit. My loyalty is I show up everyday. I perform the tasks they require of me. I work my hours. I log off. Because in the end. The loyalty to me from a corporation is also that long.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

I found out I was laid off from American Express.

I was a Principal hardware engineer.
I was told to oder the new equipment we had been working with Intel on.

Called the guys at Intel I've worked with for 20 yesrs an place an order.

3 hours later Intel called. My AMEX card didn't work. No problem, I'll call AMEX... The card is unlimited.

AMEX wasn't very nice to me. Said I was terminated 2 weeks ago, and shouldn't have that card.

I go to my boss. He knows squat. He calls our VP. He knows squat, but will find out.

When my division was sold 1700 engineering jobs went to Mexico

Several of us had been thrown to the dogs early by accident.

To keep me from legal action. They offered 18 months full pay and insurance. I took the deal, and stealthed in Uber at the end.

Worse than an email on Friday evening.


----------



## 051293848 (Aug 25, 2019)

This is what happens when companies scale up too quickly without real value, now all these people are on government benefits, how does that help the economy?

I don’t feel any sympathy for these people as I’ve been in many green light hubs and they’ve never helped out. Prakash in India was better


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Rohit is good to go, I'm like a terminator. Getting Zoomed can't stop me. I must kill Sarah/John Connor.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I found out I was laid off from American Express.
> 
> I was a Principal hardware engineer.
> I was told to oder the new equipment we had been working with Intel on.
> ...


One more reason why I hate AE .


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Did the Algorithm decide who got the Axe ?
> 
> ( "ONE CALL DOES IT ALL "!)
> View attachment 460315


We work for The Algorithm so I think the answer to your question is Yes.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber is going down I guess.


Considering they just made a bid to take over GrubHub, it's unlikely. They want a bigger market share of the food delivery gig.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I wonder how many of those folks will become ants.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I found out I was laid off from American Express.
> 
> I was a Principal hardware engineer.
> I was told to oder the new equipment we had been working with Intel on.
> ...


My company would send you a meeting invite a week in advance with the location being a room next to the security office on the first floor.

I knew a week before I was laid off. My motivation was at an all time low that week&#128512;


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

So how will Zoom fire it’s own employees :thumbdown:
In the future I expect firing to be done by a non human lookalike, like a robot doll. No emotional attachment and you won’t feel that bad.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> ? That part may be a bit overboard.


Not really. 
Would they be "employees" if they had what it takes to be their own success? And, yes, a person might be able to develop the skills and perseverence to become a boss... But they aren't as long as they are working for someone else.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

In the '70s I worked for a tiny airline that flew between Burbank and Tahoe for about 3 months...

We came in at 6am as usual. Went to get the teletype to get the PAX manifest.

Note from corporate:
We are out of business. It's all over.
Go home folks.

That was pre email, but I believe it qualifies as a teletype mass lay off.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Did the Algorithm decide who got the Axe ?
> 
> ( "ONE CALL DOES IT ALL "!)
> View attachment 460315


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Maybe you right but they are not leaving because they know my husband will and is taking care of them. Like I said most of them have been with him for 30-20 years. That says a lot on how he conduct his company.


Your husband is "old school" business man, rare in today world, but always highly successful no matter what they do. When I was a young boy, worked in the city market for a family business, they always took good care of the help. I remember the old man that sit in the back office would say if you treat your employees like family, they will treaty your business like they are family.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## UberJ19 (Aug 27, 2018)

So_cal_909760 said:


> https://www-dailymail-co-uk.cdn.amp...ployees-told-laid-three-minute-ZOOM-call.html


i have zero remorse for uber employees they are part of people who F us .. not 1 uber employee has ever tip me and i work and live in california in silicon valley ... now lets get uber engineers who work on algorithm fired and then uber needs to tank.



Uberguyken said:


> F em, let them apply for Unemployment like the rest of us....
> 
> Justice for most of them I'm sure a portion of them were involved with driver false accusation deactivations.... God I love Karma.....
> 
> View attachment 460386


karma is a b ach


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

UberJ19 said:


> ... now lets get uber engineers who work on algorithm fired ....
> ...


Worst thing is... you can't tell them "learn to code" lolz................ or can you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> ? That part may be a bit overboard.


Not as overboard as Jesus - apparently without him, people would not be simply nothing, as they would without Queen's husband; they would be cast into eternal damnation and pits of burning sulfur. So Queen's hubby's workers therefore have the better deal and her husband is therefore better than Jesus.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Not as overboard as Jesus - apparently without him, people would not be simply nothing, as they would without Queen's husband; they would be cast into eternal damnation and pits of burning sulfur. So Queen's hubby's workers therefore have the better deal and her husband is therefore better than Jesus.


In certain ways he is.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Best Line: "*Our size will have to be Rationalized based on business needs" *That's real world &#128077;


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know it's sound crazy but I did tweet trump and posted no bailout for Uber. I did get a like from him. Or the person that handle his twitter account . Color me stupid and silly .


https://observer.com/2020/05/uber-ceo-pay-shareholder-backlash-coronavirus/


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

WokeUP said:


> https://observer.com/2020/05/uber-ceo-pay-shareholder-backlash-coronavirus/


1 million for him is like 100$ for me. Please . What a leech he is .


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> God bless you, Sir, for acting like a man.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people nowadays, crying over a s**tty job they probably hated anyway?
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest, if you knew the field I was in, you wouldn't be surprised that so many of them were crying. The majority were women and well.... this field is what it is. I will tell you- I've never felt attached to any job, and when it's time to go, I'm leaving. But I will bring a heavy coat with lots of pockets and make sure I don't walk out the door empty-handed! I gets my money.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> https://observer.com/2020/05/uber-ceo-pay-shareholder-backlash-coronavirus/


That's too much for a company losing billions per year.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Buck-a-mile said:


> That's too much for a company losing billions per year.


The company has $10 billion in unrestricted cash and as much as *$1.5 billion* committed for mergers and acquisitions.Mar 20, 2020
https://www.pymnts.com/news/ridesharing/2020/uber-sees-cash-position-as-downturn-defense/


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Condor said:


> The company has $10 billion in unrestricted cash and as much as *$1.5 billion* committed for mergers and acquisitions.Mar 20, 2020
> https://www.pymnts.com/news/ridesharing/2020/uber-sees-cash-position-as-downturn-defense/


Still too much.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> How humiliating. Probably why he killed himself.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Uber is going down I guess.


Lyft will
Go down first ! And then Uber


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

WokeUP said:


> https://observer.com/2020/05/uber-ceo-pay-shareholder-backlash-coronavirus/


Big sacrifice SMH. Maybe he'll have to light cigars with $20's instead of $100's...


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Berry mian said:


> Lyft will
> Go down first ! And then Uber


I hope nobody's standing too closely when that hot bag of diarrhea explodes. Phew!!! It could be ugly. -o:


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> God bless you, Sir, for acting like a man.
> 
> WTF is wrong with people nowadays, crying over a s**tty job they probably hated anyway?


A lot of people tie up their self worth to a job. Especially when its a job that they had to work to get (College, grad school, years of experience, etc)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Important during this time to have a back up plan, in case you get the chop. Be prepared for the worst.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Important during this time to have a back up plan, in case you get the chop. Be prepared for the worst.


Can we stay at your place for awhile?


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

Im not worried about Rohit at all. Im sure he will get a job working for the next US company outsourcing jobs overseas....Been there, done that. Always have a back up plan.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Do Eats for just one day and witness all of the scummy tricks the app uses to scam drivers into taking crappy deliveries and then let's see how much sympathy you have for the fired employees.

Another poster pointed out that Uber employees never tip. What a big surprise that is.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Important during this time to have a back up plan, in case you get the chop. Be prepared for the worst.


Well I don't know if I still have a job. Neiman is bankrupted and closing some stores. Mine is still doing well. If I get the axed, I will take the UI and PUA money as long they will give it to me.

my son told me to open a carry out pizza place with Italian food because I am a very good cook. There are 2 empty places in downtown Bethesda that I could take over, change the name and start a business. Will talk about it with my husband when he comes home tonight. There is lost of logistics to think about .


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Well I don't know if I still have a job. Neiman is bankrupted and closing some stores. Mine is still doing well. If I get the axed, I will take the UI and PUA money as long they will give it to me.
> 
> my son told me to open a carry out pizza place with Italian food because I am a very good cook. There are 2 empty places in downtown Bethesda that I could take over, change the name and start a business. Will talk about it with my husband when he comes home tonight. There is lost of logistics to think about .


I know where you can find pizza delivery guys.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> I know where you can find pizza delivery guys.


Don't know if I will do it. If I decide to do so it will be 2-3 months. Maybe sooner. Don't know. Must have my husband expertise. Must do research.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Can we stay at your place for awhile?


My back up plan could be to rent out 2 rooms and a bathroom that never get used. I still have to clean them every week so they dont gather dust. Let that be someone else's problem &#129300;.

Can you clean to my standards? &#129320;


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> My back up plan could be to rent out 2 rooms and a bathroom that never get used. I still have to clean them every week so they dont gather dust. Let that be someone else's problem &#129300;.
> 
> Can you clean to my standards? &#129320;


Don't you one a house? I am confused.
I could clean to your standards. I am ocd. Everything is colored and labeled.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't you one a house? I am confused.
> I could clean to your standards. I am ocd. Everything is colored and labeled.


I follow Martha steward and Marie kondo way of organizing.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Don't you one a house? I am confused.
> I could clean to your standards. I am ocd. Everything is colored and labeled.


Yes and therefore have the ability to rent out 2 of MY rooms.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes and therefore have the ability to rent out 2 of MY rooms.


Ok. Do they have their one entrance? What about a kitchen or bathroom? Will they use your space? Are you with a HOA?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok. Do they have their one entrance? What about a kitchen or bathroom? Will they use your space? Are you with a HOA?


Are you looking to rent a room &#128523;?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Are you looking to rent a room &#128523;?


No. I can't even handle my own husband and son. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.

just asking. My sister in law who is a widow got approved finally to rent her basement after she put a kitchenette and bathroom and a pathway so her renter would not come into the house. Also she needed the HOA for approval. Here in MD. She got finally a nice young lady to rent her basement . It took a long time to be approved. Don't know the laws where you are.



The queen &#128120; said:


> No. I can't even handle my own husband and son. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.
> 
> just asking. My sister in law who is a widow got approved finally to rent her basement after she put a kitchenette and bathroom and a pathway so her renter would not come into the house. Also she needed the HOA for approval. Here in MD. She got finally a nice young lady to rent her basement . It took a long time to be approved. Don't know the laws where you are.


Maybe one day you can do and apply for ARBNB. . I do it for my 1 bedroom, 1 bad in DC.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> My back up plan could be to rent out 2 rooms and a bathroom that never get used. I still have to clean them every week so they dont gather dust. Let that be someone else's problem &#129300;.
> 
> Can you clean to my standards? &#129320;


No one can clean to your standards, except my grandma. Dont do it!


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Thank goodness for Social Security.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> My back up plan could be to rent out 2 rooms and a bathroom that never get used. I still have to clean them every week so they dont gather dust. Let that be someone else's problem &#129300;.
> 
> Can you clean to my standards? &#129320;


Yes. I'll keep it clean and tidy. I can also do chores around the house if you need a handyman or masseuse.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

doyousensehumor said:


> No one can clean to your standards, except my grandma. Dont do it!


Or my mom. She is a nazi. Even when I Skype her. Dam I am 55 and she criticize me because I have no make up or I wear my pj at 9 am USA time. She thinks I must look like Loren or Lolobrigida. The actresses. F that.
And yet she makes me feel like crap. And I am still scared of her. &#128514;&#128546;&#129300;


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> Important during this time to have a back up plan, in case you get the chop.


 I'm Ready !
Smith & Wollensky's lamb "Chop" .
Although I prefer the mint jelly.
Without the mint jelly I'll definitely need a "back up plan"
Plan B. Brandy Peppercorn Sauce


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Or my mom. She is a nazi. Even when I Skype her. Dam I am 55 and she criticize me because I have no make up or I wear my pj at 9 am USA time. She thinks I must look like Loren or Lolobrigida. The actresses. F that.
> And yet she makes me feel like crap. And I am still scared of her. &#128514;&#128546;&#129300;


How sad. Dam she looks like Joan Collins at 10 am. And put me down because I dare to go grey and shave my head. Good I wore a scarf so she could not criticize my neck. She even told me that my eyebrows look like cartepillars. WTF. No wonder I have texting her for the last week or so. When she ask me why we can't see each other, I tell her my camera is not working. I even had a meld down while I was taking with my sister. I am still scared of my Mamma.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Condor said:


> I'm Ready !
> Smith & Wollensky's lamb "Chop" .
> Although I prefer the mint jelly.
> Without the mint jelly I'll definitely need a "back up plan"


I prefer these chops &#129325; . Maybe if I get the chop i'll eat some chops to ease the pain.


----------



## Condor (May 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> I prefer these chops &#129325; . Maybe if I get the chop i'll eat some chops to ease the pain.


If you want to be great at something, you've got to have the chops.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Or my mom. She is a nazi. Even when I Skype her. Dam I am 55 and she criticize me because I have no make up or I wear my pj at 9 am USA time. She thinks I must look like Loren or Lolobrigida. The actresses. F that.
> And yet she makes me feel like crap. And I am still scared of her. &#128514;&#128546;&#129300;


Loren Bacall at 55. (Along with a cute Brooke Shields). I bet you could pull that off.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know it's sound crazy but I did tweet trump and posted no bailout for Uber. I did get a like from him. Or the person that handle his twitter account . Color me stupid and silly .


hahahahahahahahahahahahaha. thanks I am always amazed. Trump is for Trump - what does he gain for sticking up for mainly non-white temp workers?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Loren Bacall at 55. (Along with a cute Brooke Shields). I bet you could pull that off.
> 
> View attachment 461834


Here is me with my mom at my first place in Germany. She critiqued everything I was 23, owner a 4 bedroom, 3 baths place in the most fancy place in saarbrucken. Had my own car . My mom was never happy with me to these days .


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Here is me with my mom at my first place in Germany. She critiqued everything I was 23, owner a 4 bedroom, 3 baths place in the most fancy place in saarbrucken. Had my own car . My mom was never happy with me to these days .


Rolex? Nice... lol


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Here is me with my mom at my first place in Germany. She critiqued everything I was 23, owner a 4 bedroom, 3 baths place in the most fancy place in saarbrucken. Had my own car . My mom was never happy with me to these days .


Maybe your mom just needs to meet @Pax_Buster


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Here is me with my mom at my first place in Germany. She critiqued everything I was 23, owner a 4 bedroom, 3 baths place in the most fancy place in saarbrucken. Had my own car . My mom was never happy with me to these days .


Just remember you're beautiful. Your mom is old school and completely wrong.

When I compare some of my aunts and uncles to my parents, I feel so grateful to have them. We have a few family members that always try to up eachother with the bigger houses, the nicer cars, fancy stuff, blah blah. But my parents NEVER put value in those things. Instead they opened their house to everyone and just want people to laugh and enjoy.

They aren't perfect but I appreciate how little importance they put on materialistic things. Really this is what we should all teach our kids. Value people, over stuff.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> Rolex? Nice... lol


Thank you . That was my dad one of his watches.
Still have them.



Mkang14 said:


> Just remember you're beautiful. Your mom is old school and completely wrong.
> 
> When I compare some of my aunts and uncles to my parents, I feel so grateful to have them. We have a few family members that always try to up eachother with the bigger houses, the nicer cars, fancy stuff, blah blah. But my parents NEVER put value in those things. Instead they opened their house to everyone and just want people to laugh and enjoy.
> 
> They aren't perfect but I appreciate how little importance they put on materialistic things. Really this is what we should all teach our kids. Value people, over stuff.


 My
Mom is yes old school but so annoying and rude. She can be mean as well. I had a complete melt down that I needed to call my sister and I was crying. At 55. Really is my mom that powerful to make me feel like a POS? She can be very nice and loving but she can be a C00t.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> My
> Mom is yes old school but so annoying and rude. She can be mean as well. I had a complete melt down that I needed to call my sister and I was crying. At 55. Really is my mom that powerful to make me feel like a POS? She can be very nice and loving but she can be a C00


This is coming from a guy in his 40's... yes, I believe that whether we want to admit it or not, there is something inside us that seeks approval from our parents no matter how old we get. It's not necessarily a power they have over us, but more of a power we allow them to have / open ourselves up to, thereby, having a pretty profound affect on us at times. imho


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Someone asked so how does zoom fire its own peeps... they have two choice online & offline. here's the offline method;






from utube comments 'Well, I know 4 people who didn't vote for Trump... " hehe!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

lostsoul said:


> This is coming from a guy in his 40's... yes, I believe that whether we want to admit it or not, there is something inside us that seeks approval from our parents no matter how old we get. It's not necessarily a power they have over us, but more of a power we allow them to have / open ourselves up to, thereby, having a pretty profound affect on us at times. imho


 My mom always loved my sister and brother more than me. I am exactly like my dad.
She could and can't handle that. I am 
A no yes mam like my sister and brother. To these days I tell my mom to F off . I will never give my mom the satisfaction to cry or melt down in front of her. I prefer to bang my head somewhere else or cry on my knees to my sister or kids but will never do it in front of my mom.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Maybe your mom just needs to meet @Pax_Buster


&#129316;


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> I know where you can find pizza delivery guys.


Nah you don't want those.
I hope it works out for you and your husband.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


Wishful thinking, one of the cons of technology, ten years ago I was laid off with 300 folks on a webex call.


----------



## Phill (Dec 15, 2015)

We all know what it's like to be out of work. We all know what it's like to have your livelyhood yanked out from under you.

But just remember the people being laid off are the same people that replied to you multiple times with a copy and paste. Most of the time the information wasn't even about your issue. Remember that these are the people that checked a box and decided if you got compensated for someone throwing up in your car, cutting your seats or throwing food at you. Remember these are the people that invalidated your background checks when you complained about something. Remember these are the people that would deactivate you instantaneously for a false accusation but take weeks to reactivate you after you provide proof you did nothing wrong. Remember these are the people that repoed the car you rented from them because you made $5.00/hr after expenses. Remember these are the people that created a need for this forum. Remember these people are the reason some of you have lived out of your car, been evicted, had mental health issues and for some of you these people are the reason drivers have lost their lives to passengers who should have been deactivated, lost their lives to COVID-19 and in some horrible cases by taking their own life because at every turn these people made you fee like $hit.

I hope none of them work again.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You mean these are the people that are actual employees with health care benefits, stock options and earn a livable wage?
Yea those people.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Mass executions by the C suite.
> 
> Zoom call termination is impersonal and unprofessional. They should have had HR staff and supervisors handle it one to one like a normal company.


Now, I know why Zoom gives free trial use. They must be expecting a lot of companies that are going to terminate at home. LOL.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I have no idea why many of you are being so critical of Uber for this. What exactly do you expect them to do with their business down so much? Fly 3,500 employees in for face to face meetings at a time when distancing was the rule? Their employees work remote, this was the only way for them to get the news first hand instead of from the rumor mill. They were not in a position to pay for 3,500 people to travel for in-person meetings.

When business is down this much people lose jobs, this is not news.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Phill said:


> We all know what it's like to be out of work. We all know what it's like to have your livelyhood yanked out from under you.
> 
> But just remember the people being laid off are the same people that replied to you multiple times with a copy and paste. Most of the time the information wasn't even about your issue. Remember that these are the people that checked a box and decided if you got compensated for someone throwing up in your car, cutting your seats or throwing food at you. Remember these are the people that invalidated your background checks when you complained about something. Remember these are the people that would deactivate you instantaneously for a false accusation but take weeks to reactivate you after you provide proof you did nothing wrong. Remember these are the people that repoed the car you rented from them because you made $5.00/hr after expenses. Remember these are the people that created a need for this forum. Remember these people are the reason some of you have lived out of your car, been evicted, had mental health issues and for some of you these people are the reason drivers have lost their lives to passengers who should have been deactivated, lost their lives to COVID-19 and in some horrible cases by taking their own life because at every turn these people made you fee like $hit.
> 
> I hope none of them work again.


Originally I saw your point, after this week I am totally in your camp. I got a false accusation that someone was driving under my account. I sent in dash cam pics time stamped to prove it was me and to get the violation off my account before it another false allegation gets me deactivated. Despite these pics all I get is scripted replies as you said. Uber is experiencing huge demand in my area but I'm doing Grub Hub instead because they simply won't update my account and I'm not going to let them deactivate me for this bullshit.


----------

